# Hello from London :-)



## AlexandraMusic (Apr 25, 2016)

Greetings everyone!

My name is Alexandra and I am a composer and singer from London.

I absolutely love to write music and I am in awe of all of the beautiful and inspiring virtual sounds available that allow me to translate my thoughts and stories into music 

Looking forward to being part of the forum.

Alexandra


----------



## chrisr (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi Alexandra, welcome! Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## cornelisjordaan (Apr 26, 2016)

A very warm welcome to you Alexandra! You've made an excellent choice in forums


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 26, 2016)

A welcome to you too at vi-control.

Are you willing to say what kind music you sing: what genres f.e.?

And since there are a few 'strings for hire' on this forum, do you also offer a service like that? For your voice obviously 

Enjoy all the knowledge you can find, but a small warning: take heed of some members that have not yet found a way to be nice with their fellow members.

Have fun


----------



## AlexandraMusic (Apr 28, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> A welcome to you too at vi-control.
> 
> Are you willing to say what kind music you sing: what genres f.e.?
> 
> ...



Hello and thank you 

As for the genres I sing, kind of like my music, it covers a mix of classical, atmospheric/ethereal, ethnic and then just sort of free flowing anything goes. I like to experiment and explore 

I'm definitely open to hire/collaborations. I enjoy working with other people!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 30, 2016)

Thank you for responding, and......your spectrum of interest sounds good Alexandra.

A few more questions, just in case we may get to collaborate:
- Do you speak more languages then English.....regarding your ethnic influence?
- do you have the facilities to do some voice recording from your workspace, or do you need to go to a studio?

Thanks again!


----------



## AlexandraMusic (May 1, 2016)

No problem, ask away!

I don't speak another language (as of yet) My influence comes from music I listened to growing up and also now. I also lived in the Middle East for a while, which reinforced my love for that style of singing/music. There is a soulfulness to it that I just love. I like to play around with those influences and make it my own.

I do have the facilities to record although usually when I'm ready to lay vocals onto my music I do go to a studio, as I'm still learning how to get the best out of my audio and processing techniques etc but I'm slowly understanding more and more.

I use an SE2200aII mic and it does give quite a nice warm sound.

I hope that answers your questions!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (May 1, 2016)

AlexandraMusic said:


> No problem, ask away!
> 
> I don't speak another language (as of yet) My influence comes from music I listened to growing up and also now. I also lived in the Middle East for a while, which reinforced my love for that style of singing/music. There is a soulfulness to it that I just love. I like to play around with those influences and make it my own.
> 
> ...



Hello Alexandra, 

Do you have any music available maybe via soundcloud or something similiar? Thank you and welcome to the forum here.


----------



## AlexandraMusic (May 1, 2016)

Yep, my signature should be updated now with both soundcloud and my website


----------

